
Ask HN: Are there easy ways to get an IRC experience without missing messages? - eterps
With &#x27;easy&#x27; I mean full featured products or actually reproducable instructions.
======
hpfr
Matrix is a new, open communication protocol that supports bridging with many
other services. [https://riot.im](https://riot.im) is the reference client,
but others are starting to crop up. It’s federated, like email, so you can get
an account on any homeserver and if that homeserver federates (i.e. doesn’t
block communication with other homeservers), you can talk to people on other
homeservers, like email.

Anyway, the largest homeserver, matrix.org, bridges all of Freenode as well as
OFTC and Gimpnet, so joining IRC rooms is just as easy as joining matrix
rooms. A Freenode example would be #freenode_#nixos:matrix.org.

~~~
eterps
I wasn't aware of that option, thank you.

------
zzo38computer
It is why I like IRC channels to have public logs. (These can be client-based
logs or server-based logs; all I know are client-based, although server-based
logs are also possible and this is independent of the protocol; you don't need
a new protocol to support them, although of course some way of accessing them
would then be needed; Gopher (or HTTP) would work fine, and the topic message
could link to them.)

------
atsaloli
Have you seen [https://www.irccloud.com/](https://www.irccloud.com/) ?
"IRCCloud is an IRC client with a future. Stay connected, chat from anywhere,
and never miss a message."

~~~
eterps
Yes I had seen it before, I was hoping for some open source solution. But this
seems to be worth my money for now.

~~~
dylz
[https://thelounge.chat/](https://thelounge.chat/) open source

------
alt_f4
bnc

